# Fattie ends didnt seal



## mossyoakcowboy (Feb 7, 2010)

Hey y'all I just rolled my first fattie and when I had it rolled up I wrapped it in the saran wrap and twisted the ends.... the ends didn't seal up.  I think I got my filling too close to the edge, any suggestions or should it be ok as is?


----------



## benjaminr (Feb 8, 2010)

You can try and pinch it back together or throw a toothpick or two in the ends to help it stay shut before you throw it in to the smoker. Future suggestion is yes you probably got the filling to close to the outside.


----------



## jamminjimi (Feb 12, 2010)

Pack it tight by pushing your fingers in as you roll. I do several rolls as I am pushing in. If you see a seam put it down also.


----------



## fore check (Feb 14, 2010)

I cheated and grabbed a little extra sausage that I hadn't flattened out for the initial roll and packed it on each end, then re-wrapped and twisted.  Worked fine (as a suggestion if you have any extra sausage available to do such a thing.)


----------

